# Anyone tried the Lubix Guhong edge mod on a Lingyun?



## Selkie (Feb 11, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone had tried the Lubix Guhong edge mod on a Lingyun?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9t7RPDSdeM

Though the edges are a bit different the 4 raised ridges still exist on the Lingyun. Didn't want to create an expensive mistake if others had some experience of this


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 11, 2011)

Im guessing the mOd would make the cube pop more because you have to tighten the guhong after


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 11, 2011)

I asked pixel about it a few months ago and he basically said it wouldn't work because the lingyun edges are too different.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah thanks for the replies guys.

* puts craft knife back in its box *


----------



## nat4sail (Feb 19, 2011)

i just finished it, made it smoother, havnt noticed any new pops either ^__^


----------



## Selkie (Feb 19, 2011)

nat4sail said:


> i just finished it, made it smoother, havnt noticed any new pops either ^__^



I may be tempted to try this on my white Lingyun. I don't want to risk my black one!

Out of interest, are you using standard core and springs?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 19, 2011)

my lingyun mod


----------



## nat4sail (Feb 20, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I may be tempted to try this on my white Lingyun. I don't want to risk my black one!
> 
> Out of interest, are you using standard core and springs?


 
im using an AV core, C4U springs, and have already done a V Cube 5 mod and removed washers aswell as enterpseudonym's mod of the centers


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 20, 2011)

nat4sail said:


> im using an AV core, C4U springs, and have already done a V Cube 5 mod and removed washers aswell as enterpseudonym's mod of the centers


 how do you like your results?


----------



## nat4sail (Feb 20, 2011)

i liked it, the 48 point edge mod helped make it alot smoother. removal of washers also helped remove pops, not sure how much the center thing helped, but i did it ^__^
the c4u spring tip was really good too


----------

